# Blackwater 9-14-14



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Not trying to bore ya'll with my everyday reports but feeling a little proud of my progress this week. Pulled upon a flat this morning around daylight, wind was terrible but there was a little activity so I gave it a shot. Made around 15 blind cast and hooked a decent speck, threw him back and proceeded on fighting the wind. Missed several fish before I hooked another speck. I am a happy camper at this point! Caught several lady fish and a bass. I ease up on a little point a as soon as the gurgler hits the water the water exploded, but no hook up. Made several more casts and finally hook into a lower slot red, even pulled a little drag! Missed several more and finally had enough of the wind and went back to the launch and loaded up. A beautiful morning on the water.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Congrats and we don't ever tire of hearing about people catching fish!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Dude you got it all wrong we need to see fish daily, especially those caught on the FLY ROD!! Maybe it will get my lazy ass up early for a change, cause I ain't been catchin' nothing @ 9 am Ha :thumbsup:, keep'em com'in!!!!


----------

